# Anyone have Flunarizine?



## JackJohnSim (Nov 29, 2018)

Morning all, I urgently need some medication to stop my chronic migraine and the only one that works is called FLUNARIZINE (brand name Sibelium or other similar).

Flunarizine is not illegal in Dubai but it is not readily available, so this is an appeal to anyone here who may have some of this medication who could spare it!

Many thanks,
Jack Simmons


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot help you out with that as I use Immigran.

The only suggestion I have is to go to the pharmacy of a large hospital and try there as my wife found some of her tablets are only stocked by the hospital ones.


----------

